# TinBoaters hit the Surf



## Captain Ahab (Nov 26, 2007)

Nicdicarlo and myself left early Sunday (11-25-07) morning and hit the surf and jetties starting in Indian River Inlet, DE. We witnessed a great sunrise, had nice warm and calm weather and experienced a great day. 

Sunrise - soaked bunker and mullet while we pitched lures at the inlet







Nic works the incoming tide










Unfortunately, the fish were not around - we saw a couple of shorts caught and something ripped Nic's bait in half, but nothing woudl touch out lures despite our best efforts. I threw a number of different baits, metals, sub -walkers and deep diving cranks, but no fish.

We moved to Roosevelt Inlet (Lewes, DE) and Nic nailed a short on his brand new bomber purchased that morning. 





What a great day - Nic was hardcore and took no breaks during the entire trip!!! Thanks


----------



## nicdicarlo (Nov 26, 2007)

Even though the action was slow, the trip was fun. Great weather. I think we were both out of our element a little bit, but I think that made it more enjoyable. Casting a 7" plug on an 8' casting rod is a little more tiring that drifting a wacky rig for smallies with 6lb line! I'm also always happy when I catch fish on a new lure...I guess I did something right...although Dave helped me select the lure  . The pics came out pretty good. I'll try to post some later. We also discovered that Peanut Bunker makes a great addition to a sandwich...almost.

Now I want to buy saltwater tackle and go again. Great. :roll:


----------



## Bryan_VA (Nov 26, 2007)

Dude, wish I knew you guys were there! I think I can see myself in the 3rd pic..I was on the north jetty togging yesterday A.M. If I knew you guys were there I would have came over and said hi, or at least casted an 8oz sinker with a smiley face on it at you from across the inlet \/ 

Looks like you had a pretty fun day though. Weather was nice for late November. I picked up a few tog over there on the north side so I was happy.


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice job, nothing like the first catch on a new setup or a new lure, but its so much more exciteing when you catch fish on your new toys that are on their first outing


----------



## jkbirocz (Nov 26, 2007)

Looks like a lot of fun even without a lot of fish. Fishing with David is always a fun and exciting adventure, you never know what he might say or do :lol: Gotta love catching a fish on a new bait, that always makes my day considering it rarely ever happens. Grat Report


----------



## SMDave (Nov 26, 2007)

I do a little surf fishing myself, my dad has 10' St. Croix Triumph rod, I only use 7' Ugly Stiks, yeah I know, not really surf worthy, but they get the job done! I can actually cast as far as some surf casters with the right weight. I think stripers are the funnest fish to catch!


----------



## nicdicarlo (Nov 27, 2007)

Well here's a couple pics of the morning surf session. There were some interesting clouds that day.


----------



## little anth (Nov 27, 2007)

nice job


----------



## shizzy (Nov 27, 2007)

Hardcore fishing at it's finest...that's a pretty long drive from around here. Great effort! Thanks for the report and pics.


----------



## mr.fish (Nov 28, 2007)

Great report guys. I guess I can't ask either of you for some leftovers on the striper or bluefish.


----------

